# Another brisket question



## Constance (Aug 30, 2007)

My husband is an experienced smoker, but he's never done a brisket before. I've been hounding him to give it a try, so he's done all kinds of research, and is going to smoke 2 of them this weekend. The party is Sunday, but he's going to smoke the briskets Saturday, giving them a rub, and occasionally spritzing them with apple cider while they are smoking. 
Then Sunday, he'll finish off the foil wrapped briskets in the oven, while he smokes 12 sides of ribs and a couple of 2 lb. "fatties" (roll style breakfast sausage dredged in seasonings and smoked whole). 

Do any of you have suggestions for rubs? Should he put some kind of sauce on the meat when he puts it in the oven? Do you have any other words of wisdom for him?
I thought I would make horseradish sauce for a condiment, and perhaps also serve a small bowl of straight horseradish. What other condiments would you use with brisket?


----------



## QSis (Aug 30, 2007)

Constance, I rub my briskets with some kind of BBQ rub and finish them with BBQ sauce. Though horsey sauce is a great choice, too, served at the table.

I would probably add some beef broth to the foil, with maybe a SMALL amount of cider, before heating it in the oven.








Lee


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 30, 2007)

I would use a good vinegar-base with some ketchup in it bbq sauce.  If you need one holler.  To me that is still part of the food group "BBQ".  and BBQ needs a sauce with a nice vinegar base.


----------



## Constance (Aug 31, 2007)

Thanks for your suggestions. Kim's decided to go ahead and finish the brisket off in one cooking, even if it runs late, as he's concerned about spoilage. They'll go in the smoker about 5:00 AM. 
He's just finished trimming up the briskets and rubbing in the seasoning, and they already look good enough to eat. 

Qsis, that's a beautiful piece of meat! 

Kitchenelf, the sauce he has planned has catsup, vinegar, brown sugar, Worchestershire sauce, and a little of the rub in it. I'd be interested to see how it compares to yours, if you don't mind.


----------



## ChefJune (Aug 31, 2007)

What time Sunday?  This sounds too good to miss! 

Constance, be sure to let us know how the brisket experiment turns out.


----------



## Constance (Sep 3, 2007)

June, I wish you could have been here! The brisket was wonderful...tender, juicy and flavorful. Kim's ribs were fantastic, as always, and the fatties were tasty too. They made a great nibble for the guests while he was finishing up everything else.
When he was slicing the brisket, one of our lady guests commented on the nice bark and smoke ring he'd gotten. Come to find out, she's an official BBQ judge in her spare time. After she'd eaten the brisket and the ribs, she told him that he should consider competing, as he really had something good going. All the rest of us knew was that it sure was good! 

We also had Killer Baked Beans, potato salad, slaw, deviled eggs, Oreo pie, and pumpkin cake with a cream cheese frosting/glaze.

Nobody ever leaves my home hungry.


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 3, 2007)

OK that settles it.  BBQ at Constance and Kim's place!


----------



## Constance (Sep 3, 2007)

Would you all like Jello shots to go with?


----------



## Constance (Sep 3, 2007)

By the way, everyone needs to bring a dish. What would you bring, Andy?


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 3, 2007)

I'll bring the potato salad and the cheesecake.


----------



## Katie H (Sep 3, 2007)

Buck and I will bring tri-color coleslaw and homemade Dutch chocolate chip nut ice cream.


----------



## Constance (Sep 4, 2007)

Sounds like we've got a party!


----------



## kitchenelf (Sep 4, 2007)

I'm going to bring some asparagus wrapped in prosciutto and goat cheese with a dijon/red wine vinegar/chive drizzle and some grilled baguette slices with goat cheese, pesto, and roasted red peppers.  I think we need a good homemade white sangria to drink - mine makes 100 servings so I'll just bring that.


----------



## Jeekinz (Sep 4, 2007)

QSis said:


> Constance, I rub my briskets with some kind of BBQ rub and finish them with BBQ sauce. Though horsey sauce is a great choice, too, served at the table.
> 
> I would probably add some beef broth to the foil, with maybe a SMALL amount of cider, before heating it in the oven.
> 
> ...


 
 DANG, LEE!  You've got some skills!


----------

